# [SOLVED] Yet Another 'My CPU Usage is 100%' Thread



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

I know this is a common problem, sorry...

Without installing anything new or making any huge changes, my laptop will periodically slow to a crawl, CPU Usage at 100% (though in the task manager, it never adds up to 100%, if that's significant). It might last 2-10 minutes, then go away for another 30-40 mins.

I've checked temperatures, and they're all normal during this.
I have Ad-Aware 2008 and run Smart Scans, but I don't expect that to pick up everything... probably virus/trojan?

Here's a HijackThis log from about 10 minutes ago:


```
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:44:16 PM, on 5/5/2009
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.00.1905 SP1)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18226)

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\Tor\Downloads\hijackthis_sfx.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Acer Assist\launcher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Product Registration] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~2\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - Startup: Acer Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\napinsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~2\WI1F86~1\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~2\WI1F86~1\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AWinNotifyVitaKey MC3000 - C:\Windows\
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\agr64svc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehstart.dll,-101 (ehstart) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS) (MSSQL$SQLEXPRESS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe" -sSQLEXPRESS (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qwave.dll,-1 (QWAVE) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001 (seclogon) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
```
Any help would be greatly appreciated. This forum has saved my *** many times, so I figured I should come here again  If anybody has any idea what could be causing it other than spyware then awesome (I hope its not that).
I posted this in this forum-section because I'm not sure if it is spyware yet...

Thanks!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

What are your core temperatures? You can check with this.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Hello,

Something I've realized is that I havent had the problem in the 5-6 hours since I've stopped running Second Life. I'd be getting 50 fps, and then it's shoot to like 4 FPS, and closing Second Life would still keep my laptop running choppy and at 100% for another 3-4 mins or so... But without it ever running, I havent encountered anything..

Anyway:

Tj. Max : 85C
Core # 0: 32C
Core # 1: 34C

GPU was at around 65-70, I believe, when SL was open hours ago.

Thanks


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

All temperatures appear normal..

What happens when you first boot, then go to task manager, what are you CPU speeds?


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Here it is about 10 seconds into startup:









edit: whoops you said speeds....where can I find those out?

Thanks


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

go into your processes (CTRL + ALT+ DEL) as soon as you start up and list all processes with CProcess and take a screen grab, please.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Here's CProcess's link.

http://snipurl.com/h4zar


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Sorry for the delay, here it is:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

No worries, I'm sick today so I'll be on TSF all day. I got plenty of time.

I meant take a screen grab of your processes in both CProcess and Task Manager (it shows cpu usage), Thanks!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

I should have been more specific, my apologizes.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Sorry


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

No problem.

Just out of curiousity - where does it say you're CPU is at 100%?


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Oh sorry I guess I really didn't clearly say it, but I haven't had issues since I closed Second Life. It'll, after 10 minutes, sow everything down. Even if I close SL, it'll be clogged for another few mins as well.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Wait, so the problem doesn't stay after you reboot?

And by "CPU 100%" you mean you're experiencing speed issues?


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

The problem is that if I run SecondLife (or I guess anything "intensive") it'll quickly reach 100% (when it's been fine for the 8 months I've had it) and everything, even the mouse becomes choppy. It passes in about 5 minutes (whether or not I actually close SL). When it does pass and I leave it open, it comes back in like another 10 mins, almost like it's scheduled.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

That's normal, you're computer is just ending the process. Have you tried CTRL + ALT + DEL as SOON as you exit the program, game, or whatever and ending the process? Sometimes it just takes a while, that's all.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Its not the time it takes to exit that I'm having issues with, it's why, all of a sudden, my CPU usage is jumping to 100% in these intervals, when it hasn't ever done it on this laptop.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Second Life ran fine for about an hour and a half. Here is it running fine:


And here is when it suddenly slows down for no reason:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Ah, geez. I'm clueless, I'll wait for more responses, until then; free bump.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Okay thanks for looking


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Here's another screenie of the processes while it's going slow mouse lagging/etc:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

2nd Life @ 523 MB RAM and 23% CPU - is that normal?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

I don't know if that's normal... I'm clueless when it comes to this 

I know it uses up a lot of resources for how ***** it looks, but if it corresponds to the CPU usage, I don't know.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

That's fine. I don't know the product at all. You said it has been running for the last 8 months OK, but not lately. Did you check if updates are available for it?

If you recall the approx date this began, check the Reliability Monitor - 
START | *perfmon /rel*

You can check day-by-day what has been installed on your system.

When viewing Task Manager "Processes", place check in box lower left "process for all users"

jcgriff2

`


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Thanks for the reply.

Yes updates are available all the time. I actually started using a Release Candidate around the time it started happening. Switching back to the regular client, however, still has the same issue.

Looking back to when this stated happening, installed was:
-A bunch of Bluetooth drivers that came automatically when I installed a bluetooth mouse
- Microsoft Intellipoint (with the mouse)
- Kirsten's Viewer - a 3rd-party Second Life client 

All of the clients use the same cache and settings folders when running SL, so the viewers might have something to do with it.

I have uninstalled Intellipoint, and will get rid of the nonessential viewers right now.

Thanks (also, thanks, didn't know about that "all users" thing!)


EDIT:
It went up to 100% just now after an hour and a half of being fine. If it helps, here's a screenshot of my processes and a HijackThis log while it was acting up:




```
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:04:00 PM, on 5/7/2009
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.00.1905 SP1)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18226)

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SecondLife\SecondLife.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc.exe
C:\Windows\syswow64\MsiExec.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS3\Photoshop.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eAudio] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eAudio\eAudio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Acer Assist\launcher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Product Registration] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~2\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - Startup: Acer Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\napinsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~2\WI1F86~1\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~2\WI1F86~1\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: AWinNotifyVitaKey MC3000 - C:\Windows\
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\agr64svc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehstart.dll,-101 (ehstart) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS) (MSSQL$SQLEXPRESS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe" -sSQLEXPRESS (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qwave.dll,-1 (QWAVE) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Raw Socket Service (RS_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Acer VCM\RS_Service.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001 (seclogon) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Please follow the instructions in the post - it will gather system info for me - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Do you think the RC was the #1 catalyst?
If it reaches out over the Internet, you then need to assure that your wifi or Ethernet network drivers are updated; same with audio, video, and the others.

What anti-virus do you use?

Please attach the zip files to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

RC could be the catalyst, but i'm not sure. I'll try find updates in the mean time 

Thanks, here you go:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

`

One report shows CPU @ 94%, but >25% is the Windows Installer. Did you get Windows Updates in?

Did you know that you had a BSOD April 3, 2009?

Install Belarc - it can tell us about Windows Updates.

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

It will open in IE7 or FFox - save it as HTML file. Email to me - I'll send PM. Don't post Belarc contents b/c it contains key code information.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

`
BSOD bugcheck *0xa*
Intel 4965AGN wifi probable cause
secondlife crashed

Go to system manufacturer site & get driver updates - NIC (Ethernet & wifi), audio, NVIDIA video, etc...

- Un-install AdAware 2007
- Remove McAfee w/ removal tool (MRT)

MRT download - http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe

Download to desktop. Right-click on MRT, select Run as Administrator
Re-boot when complete

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\torrobinson_Vista_05-07-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\Mini040309-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18000.amd64fre.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01a64000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01c29db0
Debug session time: Fri Apr  3 13:16:48.843 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:21:21.774
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {9990000007e, 2, 1, fffff80001ac4163}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETw4v64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v64.sys
Probably caused by : NETw4v64.sys ( NETw4v64+74ea0 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000009990000007e, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80001ac4163, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80001c8d080
 000009990000007e 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+13
fffff800`01ac4163 f0480fba2900    lock bts qword ptr [rcx],0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  SecondLife.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa600cbe2770 -- (.trap 0xfffffa600cbe2770)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000002 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000009990000007e
rdx=fffffa8004680aa0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80001ac4163 rsp=fffffa600cbe2900 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000002 r10=300400be4b4354bf
r11=fffffa600cbe2a10 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
nt!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x13:
fffff800`01ac4163 f0480fba2900    lock bts qword ptr [rcx],0 ds:00000999`0000007e=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001ab912e to fffff80001ab9390

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0cbe2628 fffff800`01ab912e : 00000000`0000000a 00000999`0000007e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0cbe2630 fffff800`01ab800b : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0cbe2770 fffff800`01ac4163 : fffffa80`08ada000 fffffa80`06f58280 fffffa80`07bf4840 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffffa60`0cbe2900 fffffa60`02e7fea0 : fffffa60`048a0000 00000000`06a14068 01299e78`00001000 fffffa60`02ea946c : nt!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x13
fffffa60`0cbe2930 fffffa60`048a0000 : 00000000`06a14068 01299e78`00001000 fffffa60`02ea946c 00000000`00000000 : NETw4v64+0x74ea0
fffffa60`0cbe2938 00000000`06a14068 : 01299e78`00001000 fffffa60`02ea946c 00000000`00000000 00001f80`00e20048 : 0xfffffa60`048a0000
fffffa60`0cbe2940 01299e78`00001000 : fffffa60`02ea946c 00000000`00000000 00001f80`00e20048 00000000`00000000 : 0x6a14068
fffffa60`0cbe2948 fffffa60`02ea946c : 00000000`00000000 00001f80`00e20048 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ada040 : 0x1299e78`00001000
fffffa60`0cbe2950 00000000`00000000 : 00001f80`00e20048 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ada040 00000000`00000000 : NETw4v64+0x9e46c


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETw4v64+74ea0
fffffa60`02e7fea0 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETw4v64+74ea0

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETw4v64

IMAGE_NAME:  NETw4v64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4784ace8

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_NETw4v64+74ea0

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_NETw4v64+74ea0

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa600cbe2730 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=000009990000007e rsi=fffffa800ab5ede0 rdi=0000099900000006
rip=fffff80001ab9390 rsp=fffffa600cbe2628 rbp=fffffa600cbe27f0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff80001ac4163
r11=0000000000000013 r12=fffffa8004680aa0 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01ab9390 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`0cbe2630=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0cbe2628 fffff800`01ab912e : 00000000`0000000a 00000999`0000007e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0cbe2630 fffff800`01ab800b : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0cbe2770 fffff800`01ac4163 : fffffa80`08ada000 fffffa80`06f58280 fffffa80`07bf4840 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0cbe2770)
fffffa60`0cbe2900 fffffa60`02e7fea0 : fffffa60`048a0000 00000000`06a14068 01299e78`00001000 fffffa60`02ea946c : nt!KeAcquireSpinLockRaiseToDpc+0x13
fffffa60`0cbe2930 fffffa60`048a0000 : 00000000`06a14068 01299e78`00001000 fffffa60`02ea946c 00000000`00000000 : NETw4v64+0x74ea0
fffffa60`0cbe2938 00000000`06a14068 : 01299e78`00001000 fffffa60`02ea946c 00000000`00000000 00001f80`00e20048 : 0xfffffa60`048a0000
fffffa60`0cbe2940 01299e78`00001000 : fffffa60`02ea946c 00000000`00000000 00001f80`00e20048 00000000`00000000 : 0x6a14068
fffffa60`0cbe2948 fffffa60`02ea946c : 00000000`00000000 00001f80`00e20048 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ada040 : 0x1299e78`00001000
fffffa60`0cbe2950 00000000`00000000 : 00001f80`00e20048 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ada040 00000000`00000000 : NETw4v64+0x9e46c
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01a1e000 fffff800`01a64000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`01a64000 fffff800`01f7c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri Jan 18 22:03:35 2008 (479192B7)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b0000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:10:09 2008 (47919441)
fffff960`004b0000 fffff960`004ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006e1000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:54:15 2008 (4791ACA7)
fffffa60`00601000 fffffa60`0060b000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060b000 fffffa60`00638000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00638000 fffffa60`0064c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0064c000 fffffa60`006a9000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006a9000 fffffa60`0075a000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Jan 18 23:57:59 2008 (4791AD87)
fffffa60`0075a000 fffffa60`007c0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c0000 fffffa60`007db000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`0080a000 fffffa60`008e4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e4000 fffffa60`008f2000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f2000 fffffa60`00948000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00951000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00951000 fffffa60`0095b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`0095b000 fffffa60`0098b000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`0098b000 fffffa60`009a0000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`009a0000 fffffa60`009a3400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`009a4000 fffffa60`009b0000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009b0000 fffffa60`009c4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009c4000 fffffa60`009cc000   intelide intelide.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:56 2008 (479198A8)
fffffa60`009cc000 fffffa60`009dc000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009dc000 fffffa60`009ef000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009ef000 fffffa60`009f7000   UBHelper UBHelper.sys Wed Jan 30 17:30:03 2008 (47A1249B)
fffffa60`00a0e000 fffffa60`00b12000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sat Sep 29 22:36:30 2007 (46FF35DE)
fffffa60`00b12000 fffffa60`00b1a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b1a000 fffffa60`00b3e000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b3e000 fffffa60`00b48000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`00b48000 fffffa60`00b8e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00b8e000 fffffa60`00ba2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00ba2000 fffffa60`00bab000   psdfilter psdfilter.sys Mon Feb 18 05:51:32 2008 (47B98D64)
fffffa60`00bab000 fffffa60`00bbc000   AlfaFF   AlfaFF.sys   Tue Nov 06 08:37:12 2007 (47309838)
fffffa60`00bbc000 fffffa60`00bd0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`00bd0000 fffffa60`00beb000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`00c06000 fffffa60`00c8b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00c8b000 fffffa60`00cdb000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00cdb000 fffffa60`00d33000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d33000 fffffa60`00d47000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`00d47000 fffffa60`00d73000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00d73000 fffffa60`00da7000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00da7000 fffffa60`00db7000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`00db7000 fffffa60`00dfe000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`00e03000 fffffa60`00fc6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fc6000 fffffa60`00ff2000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`0100e000 fffffa60`01192000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01192000 fffffa60`011d6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`011d6000 fffffa60`011de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`011de000 fffffa60`011f0000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`011f0000 fffffa60`011fa000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`02000000 fffffa60`02022000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`02022000 fffffa60`020bc000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`020bc000 fffffa60`020f0000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:38 2008 (479199FE)
fffffa60`020f0000 fffffa60`02108000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`02111000 fffffa60`0211d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`0211d000 fffffa60`02130000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02130000 fffffa60`02139000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`02139000 fffffa60`0215c000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0215c000 fffffa60`0218d000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0218d000 fffffa60`0219d000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`0219d000 fffffa60`021bb000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`021bb000 fffffa60`021d3000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`021d3000 fffffa60`021e5000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`021e5000 fffffa60`021f6000   circlass circlass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0220b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`0220f000 fffffa60`02b27680   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Apr 03 01:46:34 2008 (47F4996A)
fffffa60`02b28000 fffffa60`02b44000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`02b44000 fffffa60`02b4f000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Sun Jan 11 11:06:48 2009 (496A4348)
fffffa60`02b4f000 fffffa60`02b87000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`02b87000 fffffa60`02be4000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02be4000 fffffa60`02bf1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`02bf1000 fffffa60`02bfd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02c00000 fffffa60`02c0c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02c0f000 fffffa60`02cee000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:08:38 2008 (479193E6)
fffffa60`02cee000 fffffa60`02cfd000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02cfd000 fffffa60`02d09000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02d09000 fffffa60`02d4f000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d4f000 fffffa60`02d60000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02d60000 fffffa60`02d73000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02d73000 fffffa60`02d86000   L1E60x64 L1E60x64.sys Tue Mar 11 19:38:34 2008 (47D7422A)
fffffa60`02d86000 fffffa60`02d9c000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`02d9c000 fffffa60`02daa000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02daa000 fffffa60`02dff000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Apr 04 16:45:24 2008 (47F6BD94)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02e08000   NTIDrvr  NTIDrvr.sys  Wed Jan 30 17:29:47 2008 (47A1248B)
fffffa60`02e08000 fffffa60`02e09480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02e0b000 fffffa60`0318c000   NETw4v64 NETw4v64.sys Wed Jan 09 03:15:52 2008 (4784ACE8)
fffffa60`0318c000 fffffa60`03190580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`03191000 fffffa60`031ec000   itecir   itecir.sys   Tue Dec 18 01:57:11 2007 (47679977)
fffffa60`031ec000 fffffa60`031f8000   DKbFltr  DKbFltr.sys  Thu Oct 19 01:25:36 2006 (45373680)
fffffa60`031f8000 fffffa60`031f9e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`0680d000 fffffa60`0695cf80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 11 03:55:31 2008 (47D66523)
fffffa60`0695d000 fffffa60`06998000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`06998000 fffffa60`069bb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`069bb000 fffffa60`069c0180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`069c1000 fffffa60`069ca000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`069ca000 fffffa60`069e7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`069e7000 fffffa60`069fb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`06a00000 fffffa60`06b3c000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Fri Feb 29 11:59:30 2008 (47C86422)
fffffa60`06b3c000 fffffa60`06b4b000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`06b4b000 fffffa60`06b56000   hidir    hidir.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`06b56000 fffffa60`06b68000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`06b68000 fffffa60`06b6fb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`06b70000 fffffa60`06b7a000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`06b7a000 fffffa60`06b85000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`06b85000 fffffa60`06b8f000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`06b8f000 fffffa60`06b98000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`06b98000 fffffa60`06ba6000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`06ba6000 fffffa60`06bcb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`06bcb000 fffffa60`06bd4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`06bd4000 fffffa60`06bdd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`06bdd000 fffffa60`06be8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`06be8000 fffffa60`06bf9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`06c0f000 fffffa60`06d83000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:58 2008 (47919B02)
fffffa60`06d83000 fffffa60`06daf000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`06daf000 fffffa60`06de6000   Mpfp     Mpfp.sys     Fri Jul 13 07:21:33 2007 (46978A6D)
fffffa60`06de6000 fffffa60`06df9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`06e0d000 fffffa60`06e7a000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`06e7a000 fffffa60`06ebe000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`06ebe000 fffffa60`06ece000   vfs101a  vfs101a.sys  Wed Feb 06 18:44:54 2008 (47AA70A6)
fffffa60`06ece000 fffffa60`06eec000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:51 2008 (47919A83)
fffffa60`06f01000 fffffa60`06f10000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`06f10000 fffffa60`06f2c000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`06f2c000 fffffa60`06f47000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`06f47000 fffffa60`06f95000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`06f95000 fffffa60`06f9e000   DPortIO  DPortIO.sys  Tue Jul 05 02:52:57 2005 (42CA5879)
fffffa60`06f9e000 fffffa60`06faa000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`06faa000 fffffa60`06fefe80   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Mon Jul 16 10:43:31 2007 (469BAE43)
fffffa60`0700b000 fffffa60`07034300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`07035000 fffffa60`07052000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`07052000 fffffa60`07087000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`07087000 fffffa60`070d5000   udfs     udfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`070d5000 fffffa60`070e3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`070e3000 fffffa60`071e7000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sat Sep 29 22:36:30 2007 (46FF35DE)
fffffa60`071e7000 fffffa60`071f3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`071f3000 fffffa60`071fe000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`0b20a000 fffffa60`0b2a5000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`0b2a5000 fffffa60`0b2cd000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0b2cd000 fffffa60`0b2eb000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`0b2eb000 fffffa60`0b305000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0b305000 fffffa60`0b32c000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0b32c000 fffffa60`0b354000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0b354000 fffffa60`0b39d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:07 2008 (479190BB)
fffffa60`0b39d000 fffffa60`0b3bc000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0b3bc000 fffffa60`0b3ed000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0b407000 fffffa60`0b49b000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:57:09 2008 (47919135)
fffffa60`0b49b000 fffffa60`0b4b3000   int15_64 int15_64.sys Tue Dec 25 18:58:55 2007 (4771C36F)
fffffa60`0b4b3000 fffffa60`0b569000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0b569000 fffffa60`0b572000   PSDNServ PSDNServ.sys Mon Feb 18 05:51:40 2008 (47B98D6C)
fffffa60`0b572000 fffffa60`0b585000   PSDVdisk PSDVdisk.sys Mon Feb 18 05:51:49 2008 (47B98D75)
fffffa60`0b585000 fffffa60`0b590000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0b590000 fffffa60`0b59f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0b5c4000 fffffa60`0b5db400   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Mon Jul 16 10:46:03 2007 (469BAEDB)
fffffa60`0dc04000 fffffa60`0dc49f00   mfehidk01 mfehidk01.sys Thu Aug 16 08:51:45 2007 (46C47291)
fffffa60`0dc90000 fffffa60`0dc9a700   mfesmfk  mfesmfk.sys  Mon Jul 16 10:47:55 2007 (469BAF4B)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`06eec000 fffffa60`06f01000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0b5df000 fffffa60`0b5ea000   mfesmfk.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0dc4a000 fffffa60`0dc90000   mfehidk02.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0b59f000 fffffa60`0b5c4000   000.fcl 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0b5dc000 fffffa60`0b5df000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`0100e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0200d000 fffffa60`02111000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`008f2000 fffffa60`00948000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`06e0d000 fffffa60`06e7a000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`06a00000 fffffa60`06b3c000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Fri Feb 29 11:59:30 2008 (47C86422)
fffffa60`00bab000 fffffa60`00bbc000   AlfaFF   AlfaFF.sys   Tue Nov 06 08:37:12 2007 (47309838)
fffffa60`00b12000 fffffa60`00b1a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b1a000 fffffa60`00b3e000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`009a4000 fffffa60`009b0000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`0b2cd000 fffffa60`0b2eb000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006e1000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:54:15 2008 (4791ACA7)
fffffa60`02b28000 fffffa60`02b44000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006a9000 fffffa60`0075a000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Jan 18 23:57:59 2008 (4791AD87)
fffffa60`021e5000 fffffa60`021f6000   circlass circlass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`00d47000 fffffa60`00d73000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0064c000 fffffa60`006a9000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`0318c000 fffffa60`03190580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`009a0000 fffffa60`009a3400   compbatt compbatt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`070d5000 fffffa60`070e3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`011f0000 fffffa60`011fa000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`07035000 fffffa60`07052000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`00d33000 fffffa60`00d47000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`031ec000 fffffa60`031f8000   DKbFltr  DKbFltr.sys  Thu Oct 19 01:25:36 2006 (45373680)
fffffa60`06f95000 fffffa60`06f9e000   DPortIO  DPortIO.sys  Tue Jul 05 02:52:57 2005 (42CA5879)
fffffa60`06998000 fffffa60`069bb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`070e3000 fffffa60`071e7000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sat Sep 29 22:36:30 2007 (46FF35DE)
fffffa60`071e7000 fffffa60`071f3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02c0f000 fffffa60`02cee000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:08:38 2008 (479193E6)
fffffa60`00fc6000 fffffa60`00ff2000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`07052000 fffffa60`07087000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`00b8e000 fffffa60`00ba2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00b48000 fffffa60`00b8e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`06b85000 fffffa60`06b8f000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`06d83000 fffffa60`06daf000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`02b44000 fffffa60`02b4f000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Sun Jan 11 11:06:48 2009 (496A4348)
fffff800`01a1e000 fffff800`01a64000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`02d60000 fffffa60`02d73000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`06b56000 fffffa60`06b68000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`06b4b000 fffffa60`06b56000   hidir    hidir.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`06b68000 fffffa60`06b6fb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`0b20a000 fffffa60`0b2a5000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`02d86000 fffffa60`02d9c000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00a0e000 fffffa60`00b12000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sat Sep 29 22:36:30 2007 (46FF35DE)
fffffa60`0b49b000 fffffa60`0b4b3000   int15_64 int15_64.sys Tue Dec 25 18:58:55 2007 (4771C36F)
fffffa60`009c4000 fffffa60`009cc000   intelide intelide.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:56 2008 (479198A8)
fffffa60`0211d000 fffffa60`02130000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00bd0000 fffffa60`00beb000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`03191000 fffffa60`031ec000   itecir   itecir.sys   Tue Dec 18 01:57:11 2007 (47679977)
fffffa60`02d9c000 fffffa60`02daa000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`06b70000 fffffa60`06b7a000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00601000 fffffa60`0060b000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00d73000 fffffa60`00da7000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c06000 fffffa60`00c8b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`069bb000 fffffa60`069c0180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`02d73000 fffffa60`02d86000   L1E60x64 L1E60x64.sys Tue Mar 11 19:38:34 2008 (47D7422A)
fffffa60`069e7000 fffffa60`069fb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`02000000 fffffa60`02022000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0060b000 fffffa60`00638000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0b5c4000 fffffa60`0b5db400   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Mon Jul 16 10:46:03 2007 (469BAEDB)
fffffa60`06faa000 fffffa60`06fefe80   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Mon Jul 16 10:43:31 2007 (469BAE43)
fffffa60`0dc04000 fffffa60`0dc49f00   mfehidk01 mfehidk01.sys Thu Aug 16 08:51:45 2007 (46C47291)
fffffa60`0dc90000 fffffa60`0dc9a700   mfesmfk  mfesmfk.sys  Mon Jul 16 10:47:55 2007 (469BAF4B)
fffffa60`06b3c000 fffffa60`06b4b000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`06de6000 fffffa60`06df9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`02c00000 fffffa60`02c0c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`06b7a000 fffffa60`06b85000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`009dc000 fffffa60`009ef000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`06daf000 fffffa60`06de6000   Mpfp     Mpfp.sys     Fri Jul 13 07:21:33 2007 (46978A6D)
fffffa60`0b2eb000 fffffa60`0b305000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0b305000 fffffa60`0b32c000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0b32c000 fffffa60`0b354000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0b354000 fffffa60`0b39d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:07 2008 (479190BB)
fffffa60`0b39d000 fffffa60`0b3bc000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`00b3e000 fffffa60`00b48000   msahci   msahci.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`06bdd000 fffffa60`06be8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00951000 fffffa60`0095b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`02b4f000 fffffa60`02b87000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00c8b000 fffffa60`00cdb000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0220b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`011de000 fffffa60`011f0000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e03000 fffffa60`00fc6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`02bf1000 fffffa60`02bfd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`071f3000 fffffa60`071fe000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`0215c000 fffffa60`0218d000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00bbc000 fffffa60`00bd0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`06f01000 fffffa60`06f10000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`06e7a000 fffffa60`06ebe000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00cdb000 fffffa60`00d33000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`02e0b000 fffffa60`0318c000   NETw4v64 NETw4v64.sys Wed Jan 09 03:15:52 2008 (4784ACE8)
fffffa60`06be8000 fffffa60`06bf9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`06f9e000 fffffa60`06faa000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`01a64000 fffff800`01f7c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri Jan 18 22:03:35 2008 (479192B7)
fffffa60`0100e000 fffffa60`01192000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02e08000   NTIDrvr  NTIDrvr.sys  Wed Jan 30 17:29:47 2008 (47A1248B)
fffffa60`06b8f000 fffffa60`06b98000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`0220f000 fffffa60`02b27680   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Apr 03 01:46:34 2008 (47F4996A)
fffffa60`020bc000 fffffa60`020f0000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:38 2008 (479199FE)
fffffa60`06ece000 fffffa60`06eec000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:51 2008 (47919A83)
fffffa60`0098b000 fffffa60`009a0000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0095b000 fffffa60`0098b000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`009cc000 fffffa60`009dc000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0b4b3000 fffffa60`0b569000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0695d000 fffffa60`06998000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00ba2000 fffffa60`00bab000   psdfilter psdfilter.sys Mon Feb 18 05:51:32 2008 (47B98D64)
fffffa60`0b569000 fffffa60`0b572000   PSDNServ PSDNServ.sys Mon Feb 18 05:51:40 2008 (47B98D6C)
fffffa60`0b572000 fffffa60`0b585000   PSDVdisk PSDVdisk.sys Mon Feb 18 05:51:49 2008 (47B98D75)
fffffa60`00638000 fffffa60`0064c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`069c1000 fffffa60`069ca000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02139000 fffffa60`0215c000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0218d000 fffffa60`0219d000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`0219d000 fffffa60`021bb000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`021bb000 fffffa60`021d3000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`06f47000 fffffa60`06f95000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`06bcb000 fffffa60`06bd4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`06bd4000 fffffa60`06bdd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`020f0000 fffffa60`02108000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0680d000 fffffa60`0695cf80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 11 03:55:31 2008 (47D66523)
fffffa60`0b585000 fffffa60`0b590000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`007c0000 fffffa60`007db000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`011d6000 fffffa60`011de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`02022000 fffffa60`020bc000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0b407000 fffffa60`0b49b000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:57:09 2008 (47919135)
fffffa60`0b3bc000 fffffa60`0b3ed000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0b2a5000 fffffa60`0b2cd000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`02b87000 fffffa60`02be4000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02e08000 fffffa60`02e09480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02daa000 fffffa60`02dff000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Apr 04 16:45:24 2008 (47F6BD94)
fffffa60`06c0f000 fffffa60`06d83000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:58 2008 (47919B02)
fffffa60`0b590000 fffffa60`0b59f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`02be4000 fffffa60`02bf1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`069ca000 fffffa60`069e7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`021d3000 fffffa60`021e5000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`004b0000 fffff960`004ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`02111000 fffffa60`0211d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`009ef000 fffffa60`009f7000   UBHelper UBHelper.sys Wed Jan 30 17:30:03 2008 (47A1249B)
fffffa60`07087000 fffffa60`070d5000   udfs     udfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`00da7000 fffffa60`00db7000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`06f10000 fffffa60`06f2c000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`031f8000 fffffa60`031f9e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`02d4f000 fffffa60`02d60000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`00db7000 fffffa60`00dfe000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02d09000 fffffa60`02d4f000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02cfd000 fffffa60`02d09000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`0700b000 fffffa60`07034300   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:14 2008 (479199E6)
fffffa60`06ebe000 fffffa60`06ece000   vfs101a  vfs101a.sys  Wed Feb 06 18:44:54 2008 (47AA70A6)
fffffa60`06b98000 fffffa60`06ba6000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`06ba6000 fffffa60`06bcb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009b0000 fffffa60`009c4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0075a000 fffffa60`007c0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`01192000 fffffa60`011d6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`06f2c000 fffffa60`06f47000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02cee000 fffffa60`02cfd000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0080a000 fffffa60`008e4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e4000 fffffa60`008f2000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b0000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:10:09 2008 (47919441)
fffffa60`02130000 fffffa60`02139000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00951000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`06eec000 fffffa60`06f01000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0b5df000 fffffa60`0b5ea000   mfesmfk.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0dc4a000 fffffa60`0dc90000   mfehidk02.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0b59f000 fffffa60`0b5c4000   000.fcl 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0b5dc000 fffffa60`0b5df000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`0100e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0200d000 fffffa60`02111000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000999`0000007e 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`01ac4163


[/FONT]
```


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

A quick search of Google for "Second Life+cpu usage" shows you are not alone. Its a virtual reality site and like others will use massive cpu percentages. My advice is to get the newer version of HijackThis (v2.02) and do a Google search for how to read results. I think bleepingcomputer.com has something in depth on it. If your going to have HiJack learn its proper use. I cannot comment on its results, you'd need to go to Spyware/Virus section of TSF. Get Malwarebytes and run it weekly if you insist on using torrent d/l programs. Dump your Lava Ad Aware program as it is doing you no good and eating cpu as it runs as a service, stick with Ccleaner to get rid of your cookies and .dat files-works as good as Ad Watch ever will. I didn't catch your system specs.....jcgriff2 will see and handle that.
Gotta say I got a laugh out of your post title. :laugh:


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Guess we're both nightowls.................


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Uninstalled Adaware and used the removal tool, reset Windows security settings to default, used CCleaner (used to have that... totally forgot about it) and installed NVidia drivers.

Still happening... I should try another game to see if it causes it or just SL...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Did you get driver for Intel 4965AGN wifi?

Did you get the NVIDIA from NVIDIA or OEM (system manufacturer)?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Intel 4965AGN driver download - Intel Corp 

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2753

`


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

It was from NVidia's website yes.

I think it was you who actually saved my laptop last time by finding that wifi driver that stopped my BSODs. I sent myself that link (via email, to use over and over) and used it each time I have to reformat (about twice now, just to keep things clean). Last time I reformatted, I came back and tried to install that driver but it said I already had the newest version...

edit: oh your link appears different than mine.. let me try that one


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

The update loads, I see my wireless cut out for a split second, then the installer closes without a word... D: ?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Hi - 

Your system did look familiar to me. Here is your last thread -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ort/289245-solved-irql_not_less_or_equal.html

This is the post w/ the Intel 4965AGN wifi update - 

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...64-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=159&submit=Go!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...olved-irql_not_less_or_equal.html#post1693701

Do you still have the link to your site for the Intel 4965AGN wifi?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Here is the one I've saved in my email: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...64-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=159&submit=Go!


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

This is gotten me so frustrated that I'm just going to use Acer's reformatting tool again. I've had to do this like... 6 times in 8 or so months... ridiculous. I will never blow away cash on an Acer again. I've been disappointed every time...

I feel awful that at where I used to work, I had to sell Acer's junk and convinced people to buy them... what garbage >.<

Thanks for the help, I'll see how it does after the format and let you know


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Hi - 

Both links lead to the same place - the latest driver version for the Intel 4965AGN wifi NIC. If you are unable to install it, there is much more wrong in your system than either of us know at this time. I agree w/ Vista re-install.

I believe the one program that I mentioned to you earlier is causing most of the trouble. After re-install don't install it & see if system is stable.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

After about 3 hours of backing everything up, doing the reformat, and puting everything back on, it's still doing it.

I first noticed that even with just Yahoo Messenger and Firefox (with 2 tabs) open, that the CPU usage was jumping from 30% to 90% seemingly at random.

Within 10 seconds of opening Second Life, I went from 30 to 4 FPS and everything slowed to a halt.

It's got to be a hardware issue. The only thing I can think of is heat (since this started happening around the first time it got hot around here - winter lasted longer than usual here) but you say the temperatures are fine.

I'm seriously considering just going to Staples and buying a new laptop - HP or Dell...

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Please run the batch file again & let me have a look 1st.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Be sure to delete the TSF_Vista_Support folder you now have.

Also, please run dxdiag & save as text file -

START | *dxdiag* - bottom-center of screen - 'run x64', then next to it 'save as text'

Include the dxdiag text file in the new zip files.

JC

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Thanks ,here you are.

Also since I've suspected heat is an issue I've pulled out this really old, comically small (the screen on this is 18.4'' :normal: ) cooling pad I used way-back-when. The fan blades have all broken off, but it provides a buffer between my waist/legs and the bottom of the laptop. So far it's been fine, and I've noticed the laptop is a lot cooler. There's a small chance it might be the heat around here coupled with the crappy cooling this thing has had... we'll see.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Overheating is a big problem with laptops. I learned a while ago to keep it elevated. Get some compressed air clean out the vents. My HP x64 sometimes freezes if the kids have it and use it on the bed (I do the same, so I am also guilty!)

Check your temps w/ SpeedFan 4.38 - d/load is 2nd paragraph, 1st sentence -

http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

Do you see any glowing fires on the speedfan screen?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Hehe I used to have speedfan, and YES, there were lots of fire icons when I used to have it! There were about 7-8 icons for some reason rather than 3. When it comes to dust, I usually blow into the fans every once and a while - the last time a friend told me dust I couldn't see blew back into my face as I blew - it had built up quite a bit.

In the few hours that I've kept it elevated, it's done PERFECT! I highly suspect this was a heat issue - it suddenly got very warm here, and I use my laptop in bed so it's always on my waist and legs or directly against the sheets.

**Gets Speedfan again**

First paragraph is:



> Win9x:NO 64Bit:YES GiveIO:NO SpeedFan:YES
> I/O properly initialized
> Linked ISA BUS at $0290
> Linked Intel 82801HB ICH8 SMBUS at $1C00
> ...


Temperatures (it has been elevated and fine now for a few hours):
(fire icon) GPU: 57C
(down arrow icon) Core 0: 34C
(down arrow icon) Core 1: 38C


Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Hi -

1st major item - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
OS Drive c: 
Size	144.04 GB (154,666,004,480 bytes)
Free Space	65.10 GB (69,903,519,744 bytes)[/FONT]
```
You literally just re-installed Vista --- what is using 79 GB of hard drive space?

Download Treesize Pro Trial - it will show space usage by folder -

https://www.jam-software.de/custome...EN&PHPSESSID=9b9b5d6f73743480ac31ebf492dde7f2

Let's check VSS System Restore points - download the zipfile, extract the batch file and run at elevated level (RT-click, run as admin) - same as other batch file. A notepad will open. Save it and attach to next post.

VSS batch - http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...1121210-hello-im-having-some-problems-vss.zip


There are numerous errors during the 1st few min of installation. Are you using the Acer Recovery DVDs?

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Event[10]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: IAANTmon
  Date: 2009-05-08T21:24:41.000
  Description: 
Intel RAID Controller: Unknown Controller
Number of Serial ATA ports: 3
 
RAID Option ROM Version: Unknown
Driver Version: 7.8.0.1012
RAID Plug-In Version: 7.8.0.1013
Language Resource Version of the RAID Plug-In: File not found
Create Volume Wizard Version: 7.8.0.1013
Language Resource Version of the Create Volume Wizard: File not found
Create Volume from Existing Hard Drive Wizard Version: 7.8.0.1013
Language Resource Version of the Create Volume from Existing Hard Drive Wizard: File not found
Modify Volume Wizard Version: 7.8.0.1013
Language Resource Version of the Modify Volume Wizard: File not found
Delete Volume Wizard Version: 7.8.0.1013
Language Resource Version of the Delete Volume Wizard: File not found
ISDI Library Version: 7.8.0.1013
Event Monitor User Notification Tool Version: 7.8.0.1013
Language Resource Version of the Event Monitor User Notification Tool: File not found
Event Monitor Version: 7.8.0.1013
 
Hard Drive 0
Usage: Unknown hard drive usage
Status: Normal
Device Port: 0
Device Port Location: Internal
Current Serial ATA Transfer Mode: Generation 2
Model: WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0
Serial Number: WD-WXE308MM0375
Firmware: 11.01A11
Native Command Queuing Support: Yes
System Hard Drive: Yes
Size: 298 GB
Physical Sector Size: 512 Bytes
Logical Sector Size: 512 Bytes
 
Unused Port 0
Device Port: 1
Device Port Location: Internal
 
Unused Port 1
Device Port: 2
Device Port Location: Internal

[/FONT]
```

This app hung just a few min into install -?

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
The following application was terminated because it 
was hung: CLMLSvc.exe.

Event[35]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2
  Date: 2009-05-08T21:16:32.000
  Event ID: 513
  Level: Error
  Description: 
Cryptographic Services failed while processing the OnIdentity() call in the System Writer Object.

Details:
AddWin32ServiceFiles: Unable to back up image of service SiteAdvisor Service 
since QueryServiceConfig API failed

System Error:
The system cannot find the file specified.
[/font]
```


.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Here's the stuff zipped up.

It scared me a bit too when I realized how much space was gone. 
But remembered theres like 50+ gigs of stuff that I added (backed up on HD) before the format.

No I am not using CDs... Alt+F10 on startup triggers it's "eRecovery" software and it's done internally.

As for the app hanging, I have no idea :S

edit: whoops theres the attachment


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*



torrobinson said:


> It scared me a bit too when I realized how much space was gone.
> But remembered theres like 50+ gigs of stuff that I added (backed up on HD) before the format.
> 
> No I am not using CDs... Alt+F10 on startup triggers it's "eRecovery" software and it's done internally.


Can you get a screen shot of Disk Management, please?
START | *diskmgmt.msc* - expand the screen

All files on drive c: would be gone as the formatting of the drive during Vista re-install wipes them out. You copied 50 GB files back on to c: _after_ the re-install? 

Have you ever changed BIOS?

Do you use the keyboard that came with the laptop or do you use external?
What do you have plugged into USB usually - how many devices?

Thanks.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Sorry yeah I mean after.. move that bracket to the end of the sentence 



Never changed BIOS, I use the internal keyboard, and USB wise, once and a while just my external HD or iPod.

Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Hi -

Do you have recovery DVDs or just the recovery partition?

I ask b/c I am seeing dozens of "image" related errors that indirectly tell me that the recovery partition may be corrupted. Your event logs indicate that failures came about early on during the March 2009 re-install. If you have recovery DVDs I suggest that you use them & re-install Vista again instead of the recovery partition.

I know this must be utter frustration on your part. So it is up to you if you want to continue or (as you said) throw it out. I would like to see how the system runs native - before ANY program installs after re-installation except for Windows Updates and manufacturer driver updates.

If you don't have the Acer recovery DVDs, you can purchase them from Acer. I don't know the exact cost, but most others charge ~ USD $25. Another thought to help point the finger of blame to either hardware or software is to install another OS like the trial version of Server 2008 (same build as Vista SP1) or Windows 7 RC (Release Candidate). The RC is an updated version of Windows 7 beta that came out in January 2009. It is a test version. However, I have had Windows 7 beta for 5+ months now (both x64 & x86) and have had no difficulties on any of the systems that ran Vista SP1. 

Server 2008 x64 trial - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0E-935C-415A-A79C-538E933D5424&displaylang=en

Windows 7 x64 - http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx

Two other items that you should consider - a memory test using memtest86+ and a hard drive diagnostic test. It all depends on the time you wish to spend. I can find the time, although this week I expect to be on much less due to pending obligations here in the California desert. If this were my system, I would give it a shot and see what happens. But I routinely do re-installs while using another system.

memtest86+ - http://www.memtest.org/
Burn ISO boot CD with product like ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

HDD Diag - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f234/hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities-302602.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## torrobinson (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Hello

Thank you so much for all your help with this matter. I've learned quite a bit.

I'm confident the cpu usage ordeal was caused by heat... haven't had he issue once sine I elevated it 

Unfortunately I don't quite have the time for new OSs, though it is a good idea..

Corrupt recovery? Probably - Acer really put together a crappy laptop here even though it looks awesome on the outside...

The issue is fixed for now. As soon as I can't stand elevating it anymore, I"ll run out and buy a decent laptop and steer clear of Acer for the rest of my life...

Thank you so much for all your time and effort. It's awesome knowing there's people like you here to help like this. I really, really appreciate it


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Yet Another "My CPU Usage is 100%" Thread*

Thank you for posting back.

When new system time comes, check for an Internet Security package. Most new Vista systems have a trial version installed (NIS, KIS, McAfee, etc...). Use the product's removal tool and get rid of it before it causes a premature trip #3 back here. I'd rather see you with a question than have this start all over again.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

